
SpaceX – Starship Users Guide [pdf] - _Microft
https://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/starship_users_guide_v1.pdf
======
ertemplin
This is really cool! It's more of a specification sheet than a user guide or
operation manual though.

This is what a pilot's operating handbook looks like for an aircraft like a
Cessna:
[https://www.purdueaviationllc.com/storage/app/media/Forms/PO...](https://www.purdueaviationllc.com/storage/app/media/Forms/POH%20125-02-114%20Cessna%20RS_FAA_1-2.compressed.pdf)

~~~
_Microft
Interesting! Since a customer for a satellite launch is more like a passenger
than a pilot, I see where the differences come from.

The Falcon users guide is far more detailed than the one for Starship
currently is by the way. I shared the latter because it is brand-new and seems
to indicate that SpaceX is already certain enough of their design for Starship
to provide specifications for launch services.

Here is the Falcon users guide for comparison:

[https://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/falcon_users_guide...](https://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/falcon_users_guide_10_2019.pdf)

------
secfirstmd
Thanks for posting. In all this C19 mess SpaceX is a welcome relief to
remember that humans are back reaching for the stars once again.

------
lsllc
Would love to see the Reference Manual! Need to know how to top up the washer
fluid? change out brake lights? no problem!

